# Herne Hill Life Drawing - new course at the Prince Regent & an auction tonite @ Pullens!



## bloggsy08 (Jan 15, 2013)

In case you haven't noticed, life drawing classes have taken off like a rocket in SE London over the last year, with Bespoke life drawing now being hosted at various venues, plus plenty of other new classes becoming routinely established, very often in pubs!

In Herne Hill an artist named Lisa Brown has been running life drawing classes at the Prince Regent pub in Dulwich Road for 8 years. This makes her not only a kind of local hero, but a pioneer as well! She calls her group SketchPad and set it up so local artists could use life models "to explore and develop their own unique styles". Lisa believes there's an artist in everyone and the relaxed atmosphere at the Prince Regent helps this along - classes are less formal classtime and more like "drink and draw" nights! These bring together a mix of artists, from amateur to professional, with works ranging from charcoal to iPad drawings.

Lisa's next 11 week course at the Prince Regent begins on Weds Jan 16th, from 7:45-10pm upstairs. £12.50 per session as a block, £15 for drop-in. In some cases the schedule can be tailored.

On Tues the 15th, a day before the new course begins, SketchPad will be staging a special event at Pullens (293 Railton Road, SE24 OJP) in Herne Hill Square. This will be the SketchPad auction! This year classes culminated in an annual 8 week Herne Hill show (4th annual). And the London Sketch Pad group will be holding their final viewing at Pullens from 6-8pm ... where works created by the group are up for auction and everything must go! You can see four of the works here if you scroll down below!

The auction will be silent and held on selected works during the evening where visitors can place sealed bids on their favourite works. No reserves and the highest bidder gets the artwork - whatever the bid may be. You can also bid in advance by visiting the venue. Entrance to Pullens is free, and there will be nibbles and drinks available at the bar. Winning bids for the auction will be announced at 8pm.

Lisa Brown
info@sketchpaddrawing.com
07930345069

The Prince Regent
69 Dulwich Road SE24 0NJ
020 7274 1567

Pullens Dining Room & Bar
293-295 Railton Road SE24 0JP
020 7274 9163


----------

